# German blue rams- care



## Sacha (13 Feb 2014)

I am really keen to add a pair of German blue rams to my tank. 

Tank is a Juwel Rio 125. Current inhabitants: 

4 zebra danios (very old) 
5 pentazona barbs 
7 corydoras trilineatus 
17 cardinal tetras 
1 zebra nerite snail 

This tank is using pressurised Co2 injection and I use RO water on it which I remineralise to approximately KH 4 and GH 10. 

The pH usually is between 6 and 6.5. Because the water is soft, the pH varies a lot throughout the day. I am concerned that GBRs need a stable pH, so the daily fluctuations in pH caused by Co2 will be no good for them. 

Also, is it correct that they need to be kept at a minimum temperature of 26C? 

Finally, would they try to eat my poor nerite snail? 

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Jafooli (13 Feb 2014)

Hey ya I don't know much, but when I had a German blue ram I use to keep my tank at around 26c, but in the summer it would be more around 28c and sometime even in the 30's :O. I think there ok around 22-30c.

Also with the fluctuation in pH I presumed that wasn't an issue with fish if its caused by co2 injection, but then again I don't know much, but you asked for any advice lol.

Also with the nerite snail, If I remember correctly I read lots of questions with people saying my German blue ram is eating my snails, and others said they do not eat snails, so I guess its down to the individual ram.
My German blue ram would eat snails, he would act like a puffer in a way and circle the snail then take a fast peck, these were baby snails, so not sure about a nerite snail, I only remember as my German blue ram use to make its own bed, it would seem to somehow move the gravel and make a huge dip then go to sleep, which I think they also do something similar when they lay there eggs then guard them etc, that's how I came across the snail questions lol.

Here is some more information about them:  Mikrogeophagus ramirezi – Ram (Apistogramma ramirezi, Papiliochromis ramirezi, Microgeophagus ramirezi) — Seriously Fish

I can't help about the ph thing, and I presume your soft water would be ok, but I cant give you advice there.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Feb 2014)

Hi all, 





Sacha said:


> I am concerned that GBRs need a stable pH, so the daily fluctuations in pH caused by Co2 will be no good for them.


 They need soft, clean, warm water, you can basically ignore pH in soft water, it can't ever be stable. They come from water with virtually no detectable hardness. 





Sacha said:


> Also, is it correct that they need to be kept at a minimum temperature of 26C?


 They like warm water and live food, but after that they are pretty tolerant. The main problem is getting reasonable quality stock to start with, the fish from SE Asia are riddled with parasites and diseases and are often hormone treated. They are not a fish I'd contemplate buying from a shop, I'd only buy hobbiest bred ones.

Have a look here: <Good Habitat for Dwarf Cichlids> <BreedingRam CichlidsMikrogeophagus ramirezi>, <Mikrogeophagusramirezi The Ram Cichlid>. I'd recommend the whole "DwarfCichlids" <Apistogrammaand Dwarf Cichlids -Keeping, Breeding & Buying> site.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sacha (13 Feb 2014)

Thanks for all the advice.

When you say they like warm water, would 26 be the minimum temperature they would be happy in?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Feb 2014)

Hi all,





Sacha said:


> would 26 be the minimum temperature they would be happy in?


 Twenty six is fine for general maintenance, they might need a bit warmer to spawn, but they are fairly hopeless parents so no fry would survive any way. Most fish are happy kept a bit cooler than the normal recommendations, it often makes them live a bit longer.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NexusIcon (13 Feb 2014)

My electric blue eats pest snails, flips them and slurps up the inside, she's a beast  Doesn't touch the nerites, but had a peck or two at my tylos when she was in with them, but they're too fast to retreat for her. The other rams that I've had haven't bothered with snails at all. 
I've kept them in 26.5 and now 28c. She was paired with a GBR but I sadly lost him cause he got himself stuck between the sponge filter and the glass and didn't recover  So will be looking at getting her some friends as she seems quite miserable now. 
She also spawned and the eggs hatched (with said GBR) in 26.5c, reasonably soft water, but they ate the fry after a few days - I think the presence of an angel and big fat cardinal tetra put them off! 
I keep them in my tap water which is ph7 gh9 kh6 

-Ste


----------

